# General > The Literature Network >  I love this site!

## tallonrk1

I must say I absolutely love this site! Its the only site where I actually receive quality feedback! All the other sites I have been to have not been serious about literature and creating it. Although I may not be all that good at writing, I've been wanting to take my writing more seriously for quite awhile now, and this site is amazing for that purpose.

----------


## Delta40

I agree. I posted on one or two other sites in the past but this is my true home...

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

Yes I agree. I post all over the internet on other sites, chess.com for example, but I always come back here (home) to moan about things. That means it must be good right?

----------


## DATo

Totally agree with the OP. This is the fourth book forum I have participated in and by far the best. Two of the others had monitors who were obsessed with constantly moving posts to the precise forum topic, a practice which was more disruptive and distracting to me than the post they were moving. Another had very few contributors and the emphasis of the site seemed to be tilted to word games and personal conversations which had nothing to do with literature.

The Literature Network has not only the most erudite and informed posters of any forum I've been involved with but also hosts an enormous compendium of literature onsite which is beautifully presented (unlike Gutenberg or Bartleby), and by comparison, has much higher activity.

Bravo LitNet!!! Keep up the good work !

----------


## Jack of Hearts

Then why dont'cha marry it?





J

----------


## free

> I must say I absolutely love this site! Its the only site where I actually receive quality feedback! All the other sites I have been to have not been serious about literature and creating it. Although I may not be all that good at writing, I've been wanting to take my writing more seriously for quite awhile now, and this site is amazing for that purpose.


I agree with everything you say.  :Smile:

----------


## GeofferyAshe

I just signed up but I have lurked the forums for a while, I'm really liking what I've seen so far.

----------


## Dreamwoven

This is certainly true, much less complaining and negativity. Its certainly one of reasons I return. I don't mean it is bland and boring, rather that Criticism can be made in a positive and supportive way, just as happens here.

----------

